# chi outfits



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey ok i have a xchi but still he is not that much bigger than a full chi.. anyhoot i was woundering if there are any shops around the uk that are not online that sell small dogs snuggles is 30cms long and i want to spoil him rotten lol my finacee says we will be ironing more of his stuff than ours in the future lol so if you know any good shops let me know. Ive just bought him a lovley grey polo neck sweater on ebay for him ill get some pics on when i recive it


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hmm the uk has nothing for chis  all ive ever found was stuff in pound shops like teddy bear sweaters, i too usuay use ebay, espeacialy american sellers has theres so much stuff for chi on american ebay!
mia
x


----------



## Donna (Jul 11, 2004)

HI there I buy from Pet london and Pucci Pet wear there not the cheapest but its all top quality and Ive had no problems changing for diffrent sizes with both shops.Yeh I have spent a fortune but shes worth it.Pet london have a shop in london but you have to ring and let them no when you want to go,also Harrods sell lots of clothing too Ive had things from there before and its not as expensive as you minght think.Happy shopping


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

If you go to the links forum there is a topic about chi clothes, I thought there were a few in the UK, but I might be wrong. Either way I bet some of the stores ship there. Worth a look.

MD


----------

